# Intro strong and similar to Mozart: "Don Giovanni" Overture



## sammyg29 (Mar 1, 2019)

Looking for an introduction similar to Mozart: "Don Giovanni" Overture.

To be more specific - I'm mainly referring to this part of the intro:

0:28 to 0:42


----------



## Clairvoyance Enough (Jul 25, 2014)

This might be a bit far removed from the style of classical you're looking for, but Keqrops by Xenakis has a similar, powerful intro.


----------

